# Added 10 Glo Tetra's



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

Added 10 glo Tetras to one of my 55gal tanks. Trying to fill the top half of the tank with some little guys. Might add some neon in there too. Its a fairly docile tank, so I will see how the glo's do, then maybe in a couple weeks add a shoal of neons.


----------



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

What kind of neons? I myself have a small group of black neon tetras. I love to watch them eat, they're like a little school of piranhas (not surprised they're in the same family).
:dont_tap_the_glass:


----------



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

I like those little gguys, the green and pinkish ones. I'll se if they get along well with my lepos, may buy a few for the new 140 tank


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

GDFish234 said:


> What kind of neons? I myself have a small group of black neon tetras. I love to watch them eat, they're like a little school of piranhas (not surprised they're in the same family).
> :dont_tap_the_glass:


I was looking to add 10 black neon tetras and 10 of the blue neon tetras, the glo tetras have made a big difference in the look of the tank, and they keep to themselves and dont bother any of the cichlids, or I should say the cichlids dont bother them.


----------



## TheBBB (Apr 13, 2009)

ELewandowski said:


> or I should say the cichlids dont bother them.



Be careful what you wish for. I currently have 9 tetras in my 10gal tank. 6x Neon and 3x Glowlight tetras. 

After seeing their speed and aggressive behavior while eating ... don't be surprised if a cichlid gets cornered by them. 

Just my 2c. I could be wrong but in numbers of 6 or more, I'd say the little guys can hold their own against a single, larger fin-nipper.


----------



## ina1032 (May 28, 2009)

How do y'all feel about those glo-tetras? Another fish forum I belong to, there was a petition going around about it being unethical to "paint" or inject tetras w/dye (or whatever it is) to make them glow different colors and not to buy them. I agree that it's inhumane to do something like that. But I almost feel bad NOT buying them in my LFS because I feel like I can give them a better home than they have at the store. I'm so torn!


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

I understand this feeling, "feel bad NOT buying them in my LFS because I feel like I can give them a better home than they have at the store. I'm so torn!".. but if you buy then the store just thinks they're desirable.

About the neons adding color & fun to the top.. I got a school of Marbled Hatchetfish.. I didn't realize they have a stripe and patches of gold that glow & reflect! They are way more active than how they always seem in the store.. yes they hang out in formation alot, but they also love to swirl around each other in this funny dance around the whole top half of the tank. this pic shows the patches on one but not the stripes.. depends on how the light hits them.


----------

